# New Scientific Findings from ECC/AHA: Energy Drinks



## Ridryder911 (Nov 7, 2007)

Energy drinks may pose risks for people with high blood pressure, heart disease

Downing an “energy drink” may boost blood pressure as well as energy, researchers said in a small study presented at the American Heart Association’s Scientific Sessions 2007.

In the study, conducted by Wayne State University researchers, blood pressure and heart rate levels increased in healthy adults who drank two cans a day of a popular energy drink.

While the increases didn’t reach dangerous levels in the healthy volunteers, the increases in blood pressure and heart rate could prove to be clinically significant in patients with heart disease or in those who consume energy drinks often, said James Kalus, Pharm.D., senior manager of Patient Care Services at Henry Ford Hospital in Detroit, Mich., and a former Wayne State researcher who led the study.    “Individuals with high blood pressure and heart disease should be advised to avoid these drinks.”

Most energy drinks contain high levels of caffeine and taurine, an amino acid also found in protein-containing foods such as meats and fish.    Both have had effects on heart function and blood pressure in some studies.  In contrast, “sports drinks” in general contain various mixtures of water, sugars and salts alone, without chemicals aimed at increasing “energy” or alertness.

The 15 healthy young adult participants (53 percent female, average age 26) were asked to abstain from other forms of caffeine for two days prior to and throughout the study. On the first day baseline measurements of blood pressure, heart rate and electrocardiogram (ECG) were taken. Then the participants drank two cans of an energy drink that contained 80 milligrams of caffeine and 1,000 milligrams of taurine.  Researchers then measured blood pressure, heart rate and ECG again at 30 minutes, one, two, three and four hours after consumption.  This continued for the next five days, and then, on the seventh day, the researchers followed the same procedures used on the first day. 

The researchers compared average baseline measurements on days one and seven to maximum values during the observation period.

Within four hours of energy drink consumption, maximum systolic blood pressure (the top number that represents pressure while the heart contracts to pump blood to the body) increased by 7.9 percent on day one and 9.6 percent on day seven; diastolic blood pressure (the bottom number that represents the pressure when the heart relaxes between beats) increased by 7 percent and 7.8 percent, respectively, within two hours of energy drink consumption.    Heart rate increased by 7.8 percent on day one and 11 percent on day seven.

Over the duration of the study, heart rates increased five to seven beats per minute and systolic blood pressure increased 10 millimeters of mercury (mmHg) after energy drink consumption, the researchers reported.   No significant ECG changes were observed.

“This occurred while participants were sitting in chairs watching movies,” Kalus said.  “The increases in heart rate and blood pressure weren’t enough for something to happen acutely, but a person on hypertension medication or who has cardiovascular disease may not respond as well.”

“While energy drinks increase concentration and wakefulness, people with risk factors for heart disease could have a bad reaction.  The subjects in this study were healthy with low blood pressure.”

Kalus feels that the increases in blood pressure and heart rate may be due to the caffeine and taurine in the drinks.  However, the energy drink used in the study had as much caffeine as one to two cups of coffee, and usually the effect of this amount of caffeine on blood pressure would be expected to wane over 2 or 3 days of regular intake.  Some of the other energy drinks contain much higher levels of caffeine, he said.

“Thousands of young adults are using these drinks,” Kalus said.  “Some are mixing the energy drinks with alcohol.   We don’t necessarily know how much they are drinking at a time or whether they are drinking before exerting themselves playing basketball or dancing.”

Some of the marketing for energy drinks is combined with extreme sports, he said.

The researchers are unsure what effect exercise or the combination with alcohol has on a person who drinks energy drinks; however, some countries advise against using energy drinks to quench thirst while playing sports.

Blood pressure and heart rate naturally go up during physical activity, Kalus said.  “This could be further augmented by energy drinks.  Energy drinks could affect some individuals if they didn’t know they had a problem in the first place,” he said. “The study raises some concerns.”

Until further study, Kalus said people with high blood pressure or heart disease should avoid energy drinks because they could affect their blood pressure and may even alter the effectiveness of their medications.

Co-authors are Leah Steinke, Pharm.D. Candidate; Vishnuprabha Dhanapal, Pharm.D. Candidate; Helen D. Berlie, Pharm.D.; and David E. Lanfear, M.D.

The study was funded by Wayne State University Undergraduate Research and Creative Projects Grant.

Statements and conclusions of study authors presented at American Heart Association scientific meetings are solely those of the study authors and do not necessarily reflect association policy or position.  The American Heart Association makes no representation or warranty as to their accuracy or reliability.


----------



## So. IL Medic (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the post. Have you run across anything on energy drinks and altering LOC? Reason for asking - I have had a couple calls this year with older pts consuming large amts of Red Bull and other energy drinks. Last one, a gentleman was stopped by PD for erratic driving. PD called EMS as driver had altered mental status w/o ETOH. PD wanted an eval. Pt was flushed, dry, dilated pupils, disoriented to time and place, slurred speech and jerky, spastic movements, poor balance. No hx cardiac, sz, etc. Vitals: P 120 Sinus tach on monitor BP 150/90 R 24 SpO2 100% Accucheck 110. Pt stated he wasn't sure how many Red Bulls he drank. But the poor guy was out of it. Unable to follow directions, tried to slug the officer, incoherent at times. Family later told us he was never like that.

I've seen a few runs like that lately - wondered if there was any lit references yet as I haven't seen any. Thanks


----------



## SC Bird (Nov 11, 2007)

Interesting read...thanks Rid...

-Matt


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 13, 2007)

I have had several cases in the ER and a few out on the rig with those "energy" drinks.  That post answers many questions.  Thanks Rid!


----------



## Arkymedic (Nov 13, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Energy drinks may pose risks for people with high blood pressure, heart disease
> 
> Downing an “energy drink” may boost blood pressure as well as energy, researchers said in a small study presented at the American Heart Association’s Scientific Sessions 2007.
> 
> ...



I wish they would do something for me. I drink them every once in awhile but they don't do sh*t but make me urinate. Maybe this is due to all the mountain dew I drunk growing up...


----------



## KillTank (Dec 18, 2007)

I repossess at night and go to school during the day so I drink energy drinks like it was bottled water...very good stuff though,


----------

